# Run as



## aKkruse (9. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem.  Wenn ich auf Run as drücke also den grünen Kreis mit dem Pfeil drauf, will er mir immer die alte Klasse/das alte Programm öffnen. Wie aktualisiere ich das , dass er das neue nimmt?

Grüße aK


----------



## maki (9. Nov 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## akKruse (9. Nov 2009)

kann closed habs hinbekommen  man sollte nicht so schnell fragen und voher nach gucken und testen^^


----------

